# Spring century rides for DC area?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw a great list posted last year for fall events but all I can find for spring are the Tour de Cure events in Maryland and Virginia. Any others within 3 hours or so?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Garrett County Gran Fondo is in June, and it is a great ride. June 22. www.winthefight.org/granfondo


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Doing the Tour in MD myself. Have you tried checking with the local bike shops? Race Pace has a good pulse on events around the area.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Check the websites of the Potomac Pedalers and the Oxon Hill bike club in a couple of months. DC Randonneurs has a metric century in two weeks from Glen Echo


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Don't forget Face of America in April for a great cause. If anyone is interested in joining a team, try Strength & Honor....
April 2013 Face of America Ride Features New Routes | World T.E.A.M. Sports


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out

Maryland Cycling Events

2 Wheels 4 Good

and

Road ID's events page - you can choose a month and a state and get a list for that month.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks guys - so far I signed up for tour de cure Reston and chesapeake. I also signed up for Six Pillars in Cambridge. I will do Civil War, Backroads, Seagull and maybe Bike to Beach. What else am I missing?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Reston Century is missing. Hopefully a bit dryer than last year! If you are into climbing you could do Mountains of Misery. Other than that, you have a good list. I love Backroads. Really nice ride.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

The DCRand folks are doing brevets all the time.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I will definitely do Reston again and hope for better weather! it was an adventure though


----------

